

Show HN: GeoTreat.com: Delight Website Visitors by Their Geolocation - acoyfellow

Hi everyone. 
I would really love any feedback you have on GeoTreat.com. I went from idea to implementation extremely fast, but I am also quite happy with the value that a simple prototype can deliver.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;GeoTreat.com&#x2F; - 
With a tiny snippet of code, you can drop &quot;Treats&quot; on your web pages. That means, depending on your visitors location, they will be shown a special (modal popup) promotion of your choice. The treat can be placed anywhere in the world and have any radius.<p>The home page has a quick (and sloppy) 1min 30sec video that gives a quick overview and demo.<p>If anyone has any criticism, feedback, questions, I would absolutely love to hear what you have to say.<p>If anyone wants to see a Live demo, just let me know your general location and I will give you a URL with a demo for your area :)
======
acoyfellow
Clickable: [http://GeoTreat.com](http://GeoTreat.com)

------
centdev
Can I check out a live demo? Looks interesting.

~~~
acoyfellow
Absolutely cendev. Want to let me know (generally) what area you are in? If
you aren't comfortable sharing publically, please email me at
Coeyman@gmail.com

